# Uber driver drug dealer.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2015/08/21/police-uber-drivers-real-job-may-have-been-dealing-drugs/


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Now that is thinking outside the box!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I bet he made more than the driver in SF who sold jewelry in his car.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

observer said:


> I bet he made more than the driver in SF who sold jewelry in his car.


You'd better believe it! Did you read the list of drugs this guy had?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Yupppp, he was a pharmacy on wheels.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

With mushrooms!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

All that and no pot. What is this world coming to? lol


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> All that and no pot. What is this world coming to? lol


Cali dood. It's everywhere.


----------



## cityjohn (Aug 4, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> All that and no pot. What is this world coming to? lol


His rating hasn't dropped to 4.20 yet


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

^FTW


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

observer said:


> I bet he made more than the driver in SF who sold jewelry in his car.


Ive made more buying junk cars from paxs than i have on uber.. all starts with asking "so what brings you to uber today?" One car might be my next uber mobile. 2002 corolla. They got hit lf but no salvage title and a fender and a few suspension parts and it got a all clear check out from the frame shop.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Why didn't I think of this before?!?


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

observer said:


> Yupppp, he was a pharmacy on wheels.


Charlie Horky, formerly of now defunct CLS-Las Vegas, had his chauffeurs dealing drugs out of their limos. He recently got sentenced to 4 years in federal prison. While his main drug supplier shot himself in the head at the South-Point Hotel. This UBER drug dealer is small time by comparison.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

observer said:


> http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2015/08/21/police-uber-drivers-real-job-may-have-been-dealing-drugs/


Why do they list all the guns, cash, and prescription pills. Those are all legal in America and not a crime to have.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

The guns were probably stolen (no serial number's) Drug money is illegal, and if he didn't have a prescription for the pills, again against the law.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> The guns were probably stolen (no serial number's) Drug money is illegal, and if he didn't have a prescription for the pills, again against the law.


That is all speculation on your part. Maybe he earned that money driving for uber.. also it said found in the house. Maybe he lived with his mom and the cash was her life savings. Maybe his brother and uncle that live there too collect and sell vintage guns as a hobby. Maybe the prescription pills are for his sick and dying grandma he takes care of.. its l
All speculation and media sensationalism. And maybe he drove once for uber 2 years ago and quit, but it makes for a good headline. Uber Driver drug dealer.. get a clue


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm not going to argue with you fork, I don't give two shit's either way.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

fork2323 said:


> Maybe he earned that money driving for uber..


$19,000 in two years with Uber . . . And I am the Queen of England.

Everyone, please bow (gentlemen) or courtesy (ladies). Trans . . . Or those having a sex change, according to how you're dressed.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

observer said:


> http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2015/08/21/police-uber-drivers-real-job-may-have-been-dealing-drugs/


See, I have heard several stories like this from other drivers, uber users and I have been asked by riders if I had anything... I sort of figured this was an open secret.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

merkurfan said:


> Ive made more buying junk cars from paxs than i have on uber.. all starts with asking "so what brings you to uber today?" One car might be my next uber mobile. 2002 corolla. They got hit lf but no salvage title and a fender and a few suspension parts and it got a all clear check out from the frame shop.


Do work!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> See, I have heard several stories like this from other drivers, uber users and I have been asked by riders if I had anything... I sort of figured this was an open secret.


If it is an open secret, it won't be long before the cops really turn up the heat on Uber drivers.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

observer said:


> If it is an open secret, it won't be long before the cops really turn up the heat on Uber drivers.


That's the hope, isn't it?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

observer said:


> If it is an open secret, it won't be long before the cops really turn up the heat on Uber drivers.


There was a conversation on here a long time ago about a "performance enhancing"/erectile dysfunction p.i.l.l. (whose brand name is not permitted to be posted on here). A few members readily admitted to selling them to pax. Who were they, does anyone remember? Optimus Uber ?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> There was a conversation on here a long time ago about a "performance enhancing"/erectile dysfunction p.i.l.l. (whose brand name is not permitted to be posted on here). A few members readily admitted to selling them to pax. Who were they, does anyone remember? Optimus Uber ?


I still have my source. I can't give it out anymore. The DEA has come down on them. They actually lost the ability to process credit cards and only accept wire transfers now.

western union actually turns the wire transfer information over to the DEA for investigation.

I can still get what ever anyone wants. Not just the ED Meds but anything. Remember ED Meds aren't narcotics there is very little the DEA can do about it. They are looking for the harder substances. Mostly mdma.

What I don't understand the U.S. Government will always tell you that over seas drugs are not the same. They try and scare you into supporting the prescription drug market here. Pharmaceuticals in the U.S. Are over priced. That's why peeps buy from out of the states. Because the monopoly the ppahramaceutical companies have here in the states. The U.S. Is so corrupt. They talk about other countries. Do you really think it's any different here. The U.S. Points fingers everywhere else as far as corruption to divert the attention away from themselves.

Research the deep web, dark web. They deal in bit coins.

You'll need to download the tor browser. Even though it's anonymous you need to use a VPN. As the ISP are turning over the information of users that are visiting onion sites. The VPN will hide your identity from the ISP.

Also you will need a pgp email address so it isn't traceable.

I know it sounds like allot of hassle. But that's how most of these things are making it into the U.S.

Also, if you go and do this, watch yourself. There are many links that could bring you to child porn sites. You don't want any of that crap on your pc. That is so much worse than any drug or weapons charge.

That's right weapons charge. Grenade launchers, automatic weapons, Grenades. That and so much more is out there. It's actually jaw dropping what can show up at your door in a few days.


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

He is definately not the first to do this and certainly wont be the last. There are many more illegal things to offer in this business that plenty are supplying.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> That is all speculation on your part. Maybe he earned that money driving for uber.. also it said found in the house. Maybe he lived with his mom and the cash was her life savings. Maybe his brother and uncle that live there too collect and sell vintage guns as a hobby. Maybe the prescription pills are for his sick and dying grandma he takes care of.. its l
> All speculation and media sensationalism. And maybe he drove once for uber 2 years ago and quit, but it makes for a good headline. Uber Driver drug dealer.. get a clue


And YOU think Teksaz is speculating?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Uber is a distribution network for drugs. 25,000 active drivers. They can put it in any car to move it.

Picked up a kilo of fish scale the other day, dropped in century city. Once they trust you, they keep using you. They tell me now what it is I'm taking. They still use the app so they can trace me, so the trust only goes so far.

Don't mind. They tip well. I am just redistributing it throughout the city.

Anyone else pick up a package and drop it off somewhere? They give you a nice tip before you take off with the delivery. Many times you don't even hand it off to a person. They will have you drop it off at different points in the city. Just leave it, end the ride and take off.

Don't judge, I've got mouths to feed. I'm just the transporter. If I get pulled over I have no idea what's in the box


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> Why do they list all the guns, cash, and prescription pills. Those are all legal in America and not a crime to have.


Because the news is no different than any other TV show/magazine. They need the drama in order to get viewer ship up so they can get more for their advertising.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> $19,000 in two years with Uber . . . And I am the Queen of England.
> 
> Everyone, please bow (gentlemen) or courtesy (ladies). Trans . . . Or those having a sex change, according to how you're dressed.


Nice meeting the queen of England. Here's one year driving for uber. That doesn't count side work and tips.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Uber is a distribution network for drugs. 25,000 active drivers. They can put it in any car to move it.
> 
> Picked up a kilo of fish scale the other day, dropped in century city. Once they trust you, they keep using you. They tell me now what it is I'm taking. They still use the app so they can trace me, so the trust only goes so far.
> 
> ...





Optimus Uber said:


> Nice meeting the queen of England. Here's one year driving for uber. That doesn't count side work and tips.
> View attachment 12173


No wonder you were so willing to help Mr. Wendal. Be careful that Karma you kept talking about doesn't come back to bite you.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Here's one year driving for uber.


Good for you!

I see you drive on the PLUS ladder. How much do you think you will have in net profit after deductions? I am not being a smart ass, just inquisitive. 

Please post your earnings statement on 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-email-support-agent-here-i-quit-uber-today-ask-me
anything.32564/page-9


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> Now that is thinking outside the box!


^^^
Or outside the baggie.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I still have my source. I can't give it out anymore. The DEA has come down on them. They actually lost the ability to process credit cards and only accept wire transfers now.
> 
> western union actually turns the wire transfer information over to the DEA for investigation.
> 
> ...


^^^
I've been using Tor for years now.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I've been using Tor for years now.


Can't be scared of acronyms in life, like DEA /ATF. Just have to be careful. They aren't looking for the big guys, they're looking for the small guys. The big guys already have the government/law enforcement in their pocket.

They like to intimidate and make example of the little guy to protect their big guy friend. They all can talk about the corruption of other countries government. But the U.S. Is probably the worse.

They will use the media to show you how bad it is everywhere else. They over dramatize the world. Try to be the big brother telling you they have your best interest at stake. It's all propaganda. You are all cattle to them. Just keep paying your taxes and do what your government tells you to do.

It doesn't matter, democrat or republican. They're all in the big boys club. They pretend to be different but they are all the same. Yeah, you have a choice. Left or right, but the cards are stacked.

Remember the old saying 'question authority'.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Optimus Uber that is about a $21/call average. That's averaging about 17 or 18 calls a day if you work 260 days/365. Interesting their system allows a driver to drive a mile and almost make an $11 fare, drive 20 miles and it's only $64. I suppose from time time it comes out to a couple hundred bucks...... Their price structure is neurotic.

What do you drive to qualify for PLUS? Averaging about 18 calls a day, assuming a five day week is nothing too tough to achieve I would guess, though I don't know LA.....


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Optimus Uber that is about a $21/call average. That's averaging about 17 or 18 calls a day if you work 260 days/365. Interesting their system allows a driver to drive a mile and almost make an $11 fare, drive 20 miles and it's only $64. I suppose from time time it comes out to a couple hundred bucks...... Their price structure is neurotic.
> 
> What do you drive to qualify for PLUS? Averaging about 18 calls a day, assuming a five day week is nothing too tough to achieve I would guess, though I don't know LA.....


They aren't all plus calls. If UberX surge is high enough I will opt in as well. The total trips is miss leading as any time the driver cancels or the passenger cancels it marks it as a trip.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

I see.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Can't be scared of acronyms in life, like DEA /ATF. Just have to be careful. They aren't looking for the big guys, they're looking for the small guys. The big guys already have the government/law enforcement in their pocket.
> 
> They like to intimidate and make example of the little guy to protect their big guy friend. They all can talk about the corruption of other countries government. But the U.S. Is probably the worse.
> 
> ...


Question authority =/= anarchy.

I'm not telling you how to live your life. Those are your choices. Personally, I don't think we should have a war on drugs, but that doesn't mean I'm not morally vehemently opposed to buying, selling and/or using hard drugs. I wouldn't want to be part of that in any way. I also have mouths to feed: mouths that I wish lived in a world without addictive substances that, in my view, rob people of their humanity.


----------



## igor l (Apr 7, 2015)

Well Uber not paying enough, so people getting into drugs lol.


----------

